# Catalytic converter types



## ayosavv (Apr 30, 2018)

Hello ,

I want to raise a topic which is not disussed in detail on this forum 

The types of catalytic converter and the metal content in different types of catlytic converter (petrol or diesel or cng)

Is the refining process for both types(petrol and diesel ) same or do we have to follow different recovery process based on catalytic type 

Regards,
Mehul


----------



## nickvc (Apr 30, 2018)

This was discussed in huge detail in the past but few now try and refine cats due to the dangers and The fact that you can sell for more than most can recover.


----------



## Todor (Apr 30, 2018)

The answers to these question cost allot of money, at least you need a XRF machine which cost a small fortune and a detailed catalog which no one will give you, even if some one wants to sale you a catalog, it will be fake or wrong, the prices varies every day. The content in the catalytic convertors can varies from 0.1 to up 10 grams per kilogram PD or PT and up to 0.5 grams Rhodium.
Lets leave behind the fact that with home chemistry you can NOT (allmost impossible) obtain the PGM metals. Even if you got pure metals you cannot sale them on markets prices.
On above said, you have to get the cats for free, or you have to purchase the ceramics on 10 dollars per kg to have some profit.


----------



## ayosavv (May 6, 2018)

Todor said:


> The answers to these question cost allot of money, at least you need a XRF machine which cost a small fortune and a detailed catalog which no one will give you, even if some one wants to sale you a catalog, it will be fake or wrong, the prices varies every day. The content in the catalytic convertors can varies from 0.1 to up 10 grams per kilogram PD or PT and up to 0.5 grams Rhodium.
> Lets leave behind the fact that with home chemistry you can NOT (allmost impossible) obtain the PGM metals. Even if you got pure metals you cannot sale them on markets prices.
> On above said, you have to get the cats for free, or you have to purchase the ceramics on 10 dollars per kg to have some profit.



thankyou for the reply : 

Need just one more detail : Are the diesel cat Converter and Petrol Cat converter Same ? or they differ in pgm content


----------



## Todor (May 8, 2018)

In general diesel cats contain Pt, petrol cat contain Pd and Rh. Some old petrols contain Pt and Rh, and some new diesels cantain Pt and Pd. New cars 2010 onwards contain less PGM metals tnan the cars 20 years ago. My experiance is from the European market cars. American cars and american market cars contain differend volume of PGM metals and I guess asian market cars aswell.


----------

